# Fabric Protector/Waterproofing Spray Over Transfer



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

Anyone out there tried applying a fabric protector/waterproofing spray over a heat transfer after printing but before washing? I couldn't find anything on the forums about this, but it seems like something worth considering.

We used to apply a fabric protector years ago over hand painted designs on dark fabrics to extend their lifespan. This was a long long time ago, and I believe we were using a herculon type spray with a mask to protect the non-painted areas.

My thought was since I cut out my dark transfers on my Graphtec, I've got a ready-made mask of the weeded remainder of the sheet I could lay over the design and spray.

Could this be a possible solution to premature fading? I'm sure there's some pitfalls with heat transfers I'm missing in this theory...so just tell me if I need to go back to my crack pipe.


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

Okay, either my question was so stupid it didn't rate a reply or everyone out there is scratching their heads.


----------



## htt117 (Aug 31, 2006)

Don't know enough to respond, but it is interesting. I sprayed some transfers with a Scotchgard but haven't had time to wash them yet. It tended to bead up on the transfer rather than soaking in like it does on the shirt fibers. I'll leyt you know.

Jim


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

I'll give it a try...didn't think about the scotchgard not soaking in. Might be the polymers in the ink repelling the scotchgard. I'll see if I can find another brand to try and I'll post the results.


----------



## Sayckilee (Jan 8, 2020)

Did you end up trying this? I used a printable iron-on heat transfer jolee brand sheet and the colour is cracking and fading fast. So I've been considering this very thing! some sort of protective fabric gloss.


----------

